# Bad Knees



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

On and off my knees rebel. I do energy work on them and accupressure, but itâs been worse the past several weeks. I can go upstairs, but not down. I canât use my spinning wheel and I have several bags of processed fleece that needs to be turned into yarn. I have a double treadle Kromski wheel. Beautiful and easy pedal action. Once reason I wanted it was to save my knees. But, even that is too much.

Soooo, while volunteering at the Thumb Fiber Fest I sat down and tried a Majacraft. While the Kromski is very old world, but Majacraft is very new world with ball bearings and hinges. OMG! You can do all of your spinning with ankle action. At the end of the day, Friday, I trotted over to the vendor (who as it turns out lives a couple of miles from me) and whipped out the plastic. She wanted me to put it into the car, but I said I wanted her to bring it to the schoolhouse Saturday morning. The one room schoolhouse is where my knitting guild was and an area for sitting and knitting or spinning and gabbing.

So, Saturday I bought some alpaca roving and sat down with my new wheel. Oh, my goodness. My knees love me. Yea, it cost $1,230, but itâs either spend the money or stop spinning. Last night I sat in front of the tv and almost filled a bobbin with lace weight alpaca.

Two of the grandkids visited today and I showed them my secret- the new wheel. They want me to make them mittens with that soft alpaca. Iâll use two strands of wool and one strand alpaca.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Good for you Maura, how very encouraging your post is for others! That is great that you were able to find a wheel that you can continue to spin on! One of my wheels is harder on the legs but the one that is easy on the legs is still waiting for a replacement flyer. I have not been spinning myself due to a waitress job and so much going on with canning the bounty of fruits I keep being gifted..oh my.

Love to see pics of your lace weight yarn Maura! Please post pics!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on finding a way to keep on spinning, your new wheel sounds wonderful!
There's something about spinning that centers one, brings a sense of peace, I am so glad you can still spin, and your grandkiddies will love the mittens!
I second the request - post pics


----------

